# DHA license



## Niamhy (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi there I am a dental nurse in Ireland and want to move to Dubai but am having trouble finding info on how to fill out the dha license form properly, could someone who has filled this out please help me!! or even someone that knows a dental nurse in Dubai please point me in the right direction!or am I better go over to Dubai on a 30 day visa and try and do this and get a job while i am over in Dubai????? I am soooooo lost at the mo please help!!x


----------



## Neondor (Apr 16, 2013)

Niamhy said:


> Hi there I am a dental nurse in Ireland and want to move to Dubai but am having trouble finding info on how to fill out the dha license form properly, could someone who has filled this out please help me!! or even someone that knows a dental nurse in Dubai please point me in the right direction!or am I better go over to Dubai on a 30 day visa and try and do this and get a job while i am over in Dubai????? I am soooooo lost at the mo please help!!x



Hello Niamhy,

What kind of trouble are you facing during the application? Did you register and open an account ?. 
You can always contact the regulation team by email (you'll find it on the DHA website, in the licensing page) or call them on the 800 342. They are reactive and might help you.

Other tips : try to contact recruiters, to find a job and also to have some help for the licensing procedure. I suppose that there are a lot of dental nurses in Dubai. How about to contact some via LinkedIn ?. 

Wish you good luck.


----------

